# Diarrhea with sweet smell? Nervous!



## Hatemybowels! (Apr 3, 2016)

Last Wednesday I had to take Imodium because I was flying to see my family for Christmas and I had to stop at a gas station because diarrhea hit me on the way to the airport. I made it to where I was going and had one loose BM the next day then I was a bit constipated and it's been going back and forth between the two ever since. Anyway, I had cramps and diarrhea again once tonight after supper so I took more Imodium because I have to be in a car for about 5 1/2 hours tomorrow. My anxiety is up because tonight my D had a sweet chemical type smell. I had a bratwurst for lunch. Do you guys think that could be the culprit for the gross sweet smell? Also does anyone else ever have D that smells different like this? I have PTSD from having C Diff three times in 2013 so I get panicky when I have D, especially when it smells "off". Please help!! Thanks!


----------



## Hatemybowels! (Apr 3, 2016)

Wanted to bump this since I've had no responses yet. I had some regular stool then watery in the same BM this morning! Do any of you get freaked out by the smell? Should I be worried that when I have D or mushy stool it stinks really bad?! Please, anyone?!


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

I wouldn't be worried about the smell. What are you worried that it means? I don't think smells of poop is a diagnostic indicator for anything. Diarrhea poops can have all sorts of smells due to what you ate and the speed it passed through you.

IBS-D sucks. Keep your head up.


----------



## Hatemybowels! (Apr 3, 2016)

Hey mellosphere! It always reminds me of when I had C Diff. I've had water diarrhea three times today and it had that sickly sweet barnyard type smell, if that makes any sense. I took some Pepto after the last trip to the bathroom. I'm actually thinking about calling my doctor and try to get in with her this week and ask about blood tests for IBS and Crohn's. I just worry I have something more than IBS. I've had more watery D episodes lately and sometimes they look a bit slimy/mucousy and it worries me that I may be dealing with some sort of inflammatory issue. Plus my lower left and middle abdominal area hurts after I have these flare ups. It's not really like a cramp type pain, but more of a constant soreness and sometimes a bit sharp. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

I can relate to mucousy movements and abdominal pain. Unfortunately I have already gone through many tests and all they've determined is IBS-D.

I've never had cdiff so i don't want to promise it isn't that. Those tests are pretty easy if you want to get tested for it. However i would also say that what you have described could definitely be just normal ibs-d.


----------

